# Winpcsign lesson #3 How to change a jpg to a eps Ready to Rhinestone



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the video showing 2 different ways of Creating Eps files from a colored JPG.

I feel getting a great eps file to start with is the most important thing to get a clean stoned image when done.

Your designs will only be as good as the vector file you start with.

Ai files carry 2 lines for each line you have , and usually need to be cleaned.

Photoshop can carry a bitmap as well.

Working with eps vector files is the hardest part when learning about Rhinestone Designing. 
But with a good vector program built into the Rhinestone software, it makes it alot easier.

Here is the video, Hope this helps 
YouTube - Creating a EPS design from a JPG tp Rhinestone in Winpcsign2010 .wmv


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Here is the video showing 2 different ways of Creating Eps files from a colored JPG.
> 
> I feel getting a great eps file to start with is the most important thing to get a clean stoned image when done.
> 
> ...


Muchas Gracias! Tus videos van a influenciar como funciona el negocio de las piedras en Estados Unidos!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Mark,,,, I think,, lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Thank you Mark,,,, I think,, lol


LOL!!!
He said:
Thank you very much! Your videos will influence how the business of the stones in the United States.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Sandy for the video.
Katrina


----------

